# This is called: Stained Glass Tree



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

This is acrylic on 8x10 canvas. Third or fourth painting. I rather like this one.


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh, that's nice! It reminds me of stained glass (just not "stained"), but its a tree with leaves ;--) At least, t hat's what I interpret it as. I really like this one.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

When I started this it was meant to be more traditional, but as I went along it got more and more abstract until I just surrendered and let it come out the way it seemed to want to.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a really cool looking piece. I like it!


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks, chanda, I truly appreciate your comment, especially considering the quality of work I've seen in your albums.


----------

